# Fortpflanzung von Teichmuscheln und trübes Wasser



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder,

ich habe vor 6 Wochen einen Teich gebaut und vor 4 Wochen 5 Bitterlinge und 5 Teichmuscheln eingesetzt. Die Bitterlinge sind sofort in Hochzeitsstimmung gekommen und nun schwimmen süße, kleine Bitterlingbabys in meinem Teich.

Ca. 1 Woche, nachdem ich __ Muscheln und bitterlinge ausgesetzt habe, ist mein Teich trübe geworden und das, obwohl ich doch gerade so tolle Lebendfilter eingesetzt habe, die das Wasser ja eigentlich klar halten sollten. Bis jetzt dachte ich, die Trübung seien rötliche Schwebealgen, habe aber gerade beim Googlen eine site gefunden, die behauptet, dass die Muschelfortpflanzung unmittelbar mit der Bitterlingfortpflanzung einhergeht und das Muschelsperma und die-eier das Wasser über Wochen trüben. Haben andere __ Teichmuschel- und Bitterlingbesitzer auch solche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Danke und tschö
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

Bezüglich Bitterlingen habe ich noch keine erfahrung......

Es kommt aber einfach auf den Filter und dessen leistung an der in dem Ökosystem integriert ist.

Was hast du für ein Filter ??
Wie groß ist dein becken???
Hast du Lehm- oder erdboden als Teichsubstrat (der eventuell das Wasser färbt)???

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo Lorenz,

mein Teich ist ca. 12-15 qm groß und faßt irgendwas zwischen 5000 und 7000 l. Pumpen und Filter habe ich gar nicht, dafür aber jede Menge Pflanzen, Kaulquappen und eben besagte Teichmuscheln. Mein Wasser ist 1 Woche, nachdem ich die __ Muscheln eingesetzt habe, trübe geworden.

Mein Teichsubstrat besteht aus reinem Lehm, feinem Quarzsand und Kies. An Nährstoffüberschuss glaube ich nicht, weil alle meine stark zehrenden Pflanzen eher so vor sich hindümpeln (z. B. meine __ Wasseraloe).

Grüße aus dem Wuppertal

Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo Tina,

bei einem Teich, der seit gerade einmal 6 Wochen besteht, ist eine Trübung völlig normal. Sei es von den __ Muscheln oder von Schwebealgen. 

Du solltest erstmal einfach warten und zuschauen ... auch wenn es schwerfällt   

Kannst Du ein Foto deines Teichs hochladen?

edit:
Der Lehm könnte natürlich auch eine Rolle bei der Trübung spielen. Wie erwähnt: Ein Foto hilft oft

Viele Grüße,

Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo Tina,

Peter hat natürlich recht. Bei einem neuen Teich müssen die (hoffentlich vorhandenen) zahlreichen Pflanzen erst mal die Nährstoffe aus dem Teich in Wachstum umsetzen, damit Algen nicht zu zahlreich werden können. Das dauert wie sonst im Garten auch etwas. Nach etwa 1 Jahr wachsen die Pflanzen richtig und entziehen dem Wasser Nährstoffe. Richtig klares Wasser würde ich also erst nächstes Jahr erwarten (frühestens). Das ist völlig normal.

Die Teichmuscheln klären das Wasser auch. Ich habe in meinen 3 Wo alten Teich (2200l) 3 Teichmuscheln eingesetzt und das Wasser hat sich innerhalb von Tagen etwas aufgeklart. Das bedeutet: statt einer Sichttiefe von 20 cm nun ca 40cm. 

Dass man die __ Muscheln mit Milchpulver füttern soll, wurde sicher am 1. April irgendwo geschrieben. Nur wenn man diese unsäglichen UVC Lampen einschaltet, besteht die Gefahr, dass die Muscheln verhungern. Dann haben sie einfach zu wenig Nahrung.

Der Nährstoffeintrag in den Teich kann verringert werden mit einem Skimmer, der Laub etc. von der Oberfläche absaugt.

Also: 
1.Viele Pflanzen rein vor allem in der Tiefenzone
2.Fische auf keinen Fall füttern, die ernähren sich vom Teich. Wenn es   zuviele werden, findet eine natürliche Auslese statt. Das gehört einfach zur Entstehung eines gewissen biologischen Gleichgewichts im Teich.
3.Sieh mal in den Fachbeiträgen unter Bodengrund, ob Du da noch was bei Dir verbessern kannst.

Viel Spaß, Uwe


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo Tina,

Peter hat natürlich recht. Bei einem neuen Teich müssen die (hoffentlich vorhandenen) zahlreichen Pflanzen erst mal die Nährstoffe aus dem Teich in Wachstum umsetzen, damit Algen nicht zu zahlreich werden können. Das dauert wie sonst im Garten auch etwas. Nach etwa 1 Jahr wachsen die Pflanzen richtig und entziehen dem Wasser Nährstoffe. Richtig klares Wasser würde ich also erst nächstes Jahr erwarten (frühestens). Das ist völlig normal.

Die Teichmuscheln klären das Wasser auch. Ich habe in meinen 3 Wo alten Teich (2200l) 3 Teichmuscheln eingesetzt und das Wasser hat sich innerhalb von Tagen etwas aufgeklart. Das bedeutet: statt einer Sichttiefe von 20 cm nun ca 40cm. 

Dass man die __ Muscheln mit Milchpulver füttern soll, wurde sicher am 1. April irgendwo geschrieben. Nur wenn man diese unsäglichen UVC Lampen einschaltet, besteht die Gefahr, dass die Muscheln verhungern. Dann haben sie einfach zu wenig Nahrung.

Der Nährstoffeintrag in den Teich kann verringert werden mit einem Skimmer, der Laub etc. von der Oberfläche absaugt.

Also: 
1.Viele Pflanzen rein vor allem in der Tiefenzone
2.Fische auf keinen Fall füttern, die ernähren sich vom Teich. Wenn es   zuviele werden, findet eine natürliche Auslese statt. Das gehört einfach zur Entstehung eines gewissen biologischen Gleichgewichts im Teich.
3.Sieh mal in den Fachbeiträgen unter Bodengrund, ob Du da noch was bei Dir verbessern kannst.

Viel Spaß, Uwe


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

nun ist der Beitrag zweimal drin, naja.

Dass die Pflanzen vor sich hindümpeln, liegt eventl. daran, dass sie fleißig Wurzeln bilden. Also kein Indiz für Nährstoffmenge. Die ist in neuen Teichen meist zu hoch.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juni 2004)

Hallo Uwe,

Die Filtrationsrate einheimischer Arten wird bei der __ Teichmuschel mit etwa 36 Liter pro Tag angegeben, d.h. deine 3 Teichmuscheln haben in den 3 Wochen deinen Teich theoretisch einmal filtriert, ich glaube kaum dass das Wasser hiervon klarer wurde.


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2004)

Hallo Roland,

wo hast Du denn diese Zahl her? Alle mir bekannten Quellen sprechen von ca.1000l /Tag (NABU, verschiedene Untersuchungen). Ich habe nach Deinem Beitrag bei Google unter "Teichmuscheln" gesucht und wurde tatsächlich beim ersten Beitrag, welcher sich nicht mit Rezepten beschäftigt, fündig. Der schreibt aber nur "wird mit 36l/Tag angegeben".
Von wem denn? Vielleicht hat er 36l/h gelesen und konnte sich das nicht vorstellen (ich weiß, 36x24 ist nicht genau 1000)? 

Nur wenn man von ca.1000l ausgeht, läßt sich erklären, warum Teichmuscheln beim Einsatz von UVC-Filtern eingehen.

Ich würde mich also über Deine Quelle freuen, da ich zum Glück auch keine __ Teichmuschel bin und nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen kann :? .

Beste Grüße, Uwe


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo Uwe,

Anbei meine Bezugsquelle, ob es nun stimmt oder nicht?

* defekter Link entfernt *

Sollten die __ Muscheln tatsächlich 1000 l am Tag filtern, warum kaufen wir dann überhaupt teure Filtersysteme, wenn mit ein paar Muscheln das Wasser klar wird.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2004)

rweier schrieb:
			
		

> warum kaufen wir dann überhaupt teure Filtersysteme, wenn mit ein paar __ Muscheln das Wasser klar wird.



Moin.

Mit Teichmuscheln alleine wird man das Wasser nie 'klar' bekommen. Die können auch nur einen Teil der natürlichen Klärung lesiten, im Kanon mit Bakterien und Pflanzen.

Auf die 'natürliche' Weise wird man *nie* die Schadstoffmengen wegbekommen, die ein 'durchschnittlich' besetzter Fischteich erzeugt. Da hilft nur ein Wettrüsten mit Fileranlagen und UV-Brennern um die Dischdichte noch wieter erhöhen zu können.

cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2004)

hallo zusammen,

vorausschicken möchte ich daß ich auf diesem thema ein blutiger laie bin.

was die filtrationsrate von __ muscheln betrifft habe ich jetzt schon sooooo viele verschiedene werte gehört daß ich fast glaube so richtig weiß es niemand  :cry: 

die fragen die sich mir hier aufwerfen sind folgende:

ihr redet dauernd davon daß muscheln filtern - NUR - WAS FILTERN SIE ???
(schwebestoffe-plankton-irgendwelche gift oder was weiß ich welche chemischen verbindungen, schwebealgen .......) 

wurde dabei auch bedacht daß diese TIERE auch ausscheidungen produzieren und wieder belastungen an das teichwasser zurückgeben ???

grundsätzlich halte ich es für einen völligen irrglauben mit muscheln irgendetwas bombastisches im teichwasser verursachen zu können - ein tropfen auf den heißen stein.

Ich denke es sollte zuerst mal deffiniert werden WAS muscheln filtern und dann kann weiter über die anderen parameter geredet werden   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo!


Auch ich bin Teichmuschelneuling   

Meine 6 TM sind jetzt seit ca. 3 Wochen im Teich, dazu die 6 Koi. Und der Pflanzenfilter wird erst diese Woche in Betrieb gehen.

Jetzt ist es bei mir so, daß mit dem bisherigen Tonnenfilter + UVC - Lampe das Wasser an kühlen, regnerischen Tagen immer halbwegs klar war - mit ein paar Fadenalgen am Rande des Teiches.

Aber an sonnigen Tagen trübte sich das Wasser doch immer wieder (grünlich ) ein.

Doch seit die Teichmuscheln drinnen sind habe ich bei jedem Wetter eine Sicht bis auf den Boden!
Also denke ich doch, daß die 6 dafür zuständig sind ?!?
Unabhängig davon, wieviel Liter die am Tag schaffen 

Und vermutlich werden wir mit dem neuen PF die UVC-Lampe mal abschalten ( da sie ohnehin zum Austauschen ist    )


lg, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, die alle auf meine Fragen geantwortet habt!

Zuerst einmal Dankeschön! Also, auf ein paar Eurer aufgeworfenen Fragen kann ich selbst mittlerweile ein paar Antworten geben, die ich von einem österreichischen Spezialisten bekommen habe, der mir netterweise auf meine Frage: _Teichmuscheln und -trübung _sofort eine Antwort gegeben hat: 
_Am Hinterende der Großmuscheln befinden sich zwei spaltförmige, dicht nebeneinander liegende Öffnungen. Sie dienen dazu, die Tiere mit frischem Wasser zu versorgen: Durch die Einströmöffnung, die von reizempfindlichen Papillen umgeben ist, gelangt das Wasser nach innen und zirkuliert auf bestimmten Bahnen durch die gitterförmigen Kiemenblätter, die das zentrale Organ der Großmuscheln sind. Dort atmet die Muschel und gewinnt Sauerstoff, bevor das Wasser durch die obere Ausströmöffnung wieder ausgestoßen wird. Der Wasserstrom wird aktiv durch Flimmerhärchen auf fast allen inneren Organen der Muschel erzeugt, ist also nicht von einer äußeren Strömung abhängig. 

Zusammen mit dem Wasserstrom geraten auch kleine, im Wasser schwebende Partikelchen ins Innere der Muschel. Neben anorganischen Schwebstoffen sind das vor allem planktische Organismen und organische Zerfallsstoffe (Detritus). Die beiden letzteren bilden die Nahrungsgrundlage der  Muscheln. Mit Hilfe der Kiemen werden sie aus dem Wasser gefiltert und in einen Schleim eingehüllt, der von speziellen Drüsen produziert wird. In diesem Schleim werden sie auf bewimperten Bahnen aktiv hin zur Mundöffnung der Muscheln transportiert. Unbrauchbare Schwebstoffe werden abgesondert und wie die unverdaulichen Reste in Klümpchen mit dem Atemwasser abgegeben. 

Im Unterschied zu den in bewegtem Wasser lebenden Flußmuscheln ernähren sich Teichmuscheln nicht nur von Plankton und schwebendem Detritus. In ihrem Magen hat man auch eine große Zahl benthischer Kieselalgen (Diatomeen), Blaualgen und verschiedene Grünalgenarten gefunden. Die Teichmuscheln unternehmen Wanderungen zur Nahrungssuche, bei denen sie mit ihrem Fuß den Boden aufwühlen und außer den Algen auch feine, zu Boden gesunkene Partikel tierischer und pflanzlicher Herkunft aufwirbeln. Diese gelangen dann ins freie Wasser und werden von den Muscheln eingestrudelt. 

Indem Schweb- und Trübstoffe dem freien Wasser entzogen und als zusammenhängende Krümel dem Sediment hinzugefügt werden, entsteht eine bemerkenswerte Reinigungsleistung für das Gewässer. Die Filtrationsrate einheimischer Arten wird bei der  Teichmuschel mit etwa 36 Liter pro Tag angegeben, bei der Malermuschel sind über 80 Liter gemessen worden. _

Des weiteren teilte mir eben jener österreichische Fachmann mit, dass Teichmuscheln während ihrer Fortpflanzung pro Muschel ca. 100.000 Glochidien (na ja, so was wie Muschellarven) freilassen. Bei 5 Teichmuscheln schwimmen ggfs. also eine halbe Million Glochidien durchs Wasser, die das Wasser dann auch durchaus trüben können! Als Referenzseite nannte er mir:  http://www.xfaweb.baden-wuerttemberg.de
(Ich hoffe, dass ich die Adr. so veröffentlichen kann. Es handelt sich ja nicht um Schleichwerbung  )

Im übrigen klart mein Teich gerade ein wenig auf. Ich versuche, ein paar Bilder ins Forum zu stellen, bin aber blutiger Laie auf dem Gebiet. :? 
Ansonsten habe ich mich ganz einfach dafür entschieden, mir keinen Kopf mehr über meinen Teich zu machen: Meine nunmehr unsichtbaren Bitterlinge nebst den genauso unsichtbaren Teichmuscheln haben kleine bitterlingbabys zur Welt gebracht; ich habe hunderte von Winzfröschen im und am Teich, 4 erwachsene Teichfrösche, 3 __ kleinlibellen- und 2 Großlibellenarten, sowie (immer noch) 2 Teichmolchinnen und 1 Eichhörnchen, das Nüsse (oder ähnliches) im Teichbereich eingraben will. Zu diesem Zweck hat es auch schon mal ein paar meiner Wasserpflanzen aus- resp. umgegraben. Eine Nuss hat sich in der Tat schon eingepflanzt! 
Ansonsten kann ich sagen, dass mein Teich an sonnigen Tagen aufklart, und an trüben Tagen ---trüb ist.

Liebe Grüße
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2004)

Hi,

ich bin's, Tina. Ich versuch das jetzt mal mit nem foto, dann könnt Ihr Euch eine Vorstellung von meinem trüben Tümpel machen. Das "Grün" im Tümpel ist aber eigentlich roter.....


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Sorry, aber das Hauptargument wurde schon weit oben genannt: Bei einem erst 6 Wochen alten Teich ist jede Aussage wertlos.  Da hilft nur, zuerst einmal abzuwarten, im kommenden Jahr kann man das Thema erneut angehen - wenn es dann überhaupt noch existiert. Den __ Muscheln schadet das trübe Wasser keinesfalls, da kann man also beruhigt abwarten. Im Augenblick gibt es noch alle möglichen Ursachen für die Trübung, so dass es aus meiner Sicht völlig verfehlt ist, zwischen dem Einsetzen der Muscheln und der Trübung irgend einen Zusammenhang zu konstruieren. Das ist ja eben das Problem: Wenn ich zum richtigen Zeitpunkt (nämlich unmittelbar vor dem Ende der Algenblüte) einen Draht über den Teich spanne, kann ich hinterher behaupten, dass dieser Draht die Klärung des Teiches bewirkt hat. Dabei war es nur ein mehr oder minder zufällig zeitgleich stattfindendes Ereignis.

Mein Vorschlag also: Ball flach halten, abwarten und schauen, was passiert. Deine Pflanzen tragen zur Bindung von Makronährstoffen noch kaum etwas bei. Du solltest vor allem den Eintrag weiterer Nährstoffe vermeiden.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

